# Kreis(Pacman) zeichnen



## Daimond (23. Jan 2013)

Guten Abend,
Ich solle den hübschen gelben Kreis (Pacman) zeichnen dem einen Teil des Kreise fehlt. Der fehlende Kreis soll größer und kleiner werden. Als erstes habe ich erstmal 2 verschiedene Zustände programmiert. Leider klappt der wechsel zwischen den beiden Zuständen nur einmal und dann passiert nichts mehr, obwohl die Variablen sich weiter verändern. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen wo der Fehler ist oder einen Tipp geben.


```
package HaPacman;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import java.lang.InterruptedException;

public class Pacman {
  
  private JFrame frame;
  private DrawPanel panel;
  
  private void initGui() {
    frame = new JFrame("Pacman");
    frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    panel = new DrawPanel();
    frame.add(panel, BorderLayout.CENTER);
    frame.setSize(500, 500);
    frame.setVisible(true);
    while (true) {
      panel.repaint();
      if (panel.start==100) {
        panel.start=10;
        panel.laenge=320;
      } // end of if
      else{
        panel.start=100;
        panel.laenge=220;
      }
      try{
        Thread.sleep(1000);
      } catch(InterruptedException e){}
    }
  }
  
  public static void main(String[] args) {
    Pacman pacman = new Pacman();
    pacman.initGui();
  }
}
```



```
package HaPacman;

import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.util.Random;

import javax.swing.JPanel;
         
public class DrawPanel extends JPanel {
  public int x=150;
  public int y=150;
  public int hoehe=100;
  public int breite=100;
  public int start=0;
  public int laenge=200;  
  
  @Override
  protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
    g.setColor(Color.YELLOW);
    g.fillArc(x,y,hoehe,breite,start,laenge);
  }
  
}
```


----------



## Timothy Truckle (23. Jan 2013)

Daimond hat gesagt.:


> Leider klappt der wechsel zwischen den beiden Zuständen nur einmal und dann passiert nichts mehr, obwohl die Variablen sich weiter verändern. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand sagen wo der Fehler ist oder einen Tipp geben.


Du must den Sector auch wieder weg malen, der verschwindet nicht von alleine...

bye
TT


----------



## Daimond (23. Jan 2013)

Dankeschön, kannst du mir zufälligerweise auch noch verraten wie man das macht?


----------



## Timothy Truckle (23. Jan 2013)

Daimond hat gesagt.:


> Dankeschön, kannst du mir zufälligerweise auch noch verraten wie man das macht?


Na genau so wie das Hinzeichnen, nur mit der Hintergrundfarbe, und von der anderen Seite anfangen, sonst sieht's doof aus...

bye
TT


----------



## Daimond (23. Jan 2013)

Timothy Truckle hat gesagt.:


> Na genau so wie das Hinzeichnen, nur mit der Hintergrundfarbe, und von der anderen Seite anfangen, sonst sieht's doof aus...
> 
> bye
> TT


ahhh, jetzt klappt die Animation. Weil du Löschen gesagt hast habe ich nach ner Funktion dafür gesucht. Und das mit dem doof aussehen wird auch noch behoben, ist ja auch nur der erste Entwurf.


----------



## Timothy Truckle (23. Jan 2013)

Daimond hat gesagt.:


> ahhh, jetzt klappt die Animation. Weil du Löschen gesagt hast habe ich nach ner Funktion dafür gesucht.


Hab ich gar nicht, ich schrieb _weg malen_.
Genaues Lesen ist für's Programmieren extrem wichtig!



Daimond hat gesagt.:


> Und das mit dem doof aussehen wird auch noch behoben, ist ja auch nur der erste Entwurf.


prima. 
Weiter so!

bye
TT


----------



## Daimond (23. Jan 2013)

Timothy Truckle hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich gar nicht, ich schrieb _weg malen_.
> Genaues Lesen ist für's Programmieren extrem wichtig!
> TT



Sry, bin bissel im Stress. Nochmal Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------

